# redirect nach https://



## catfish (17. Sep. 2011)

Hallo,

beim Aufruf von http://example.com soll auf https://example.com umgeleitet werden.

Wie stelle ich das an? 

thx,
catfish


----------



## F4RR3LL (17. Sep. 2011)

mit mod_rewrite kannst Du es zB mit folgender htaccess machen...

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{SERVER_PORT}   !^443$
RewriteRule  (.*)  https://%{HTTP_HOST}/$1   [L]
```
du kannst es auch direkt im vhost machen, oder per php ... gibt da einige Lösungen.
Gruß Sven


----------



## catfish (17. Sep. 2011)

bedankt! funktioniert genau wie ich es erwartet hatte


----------

